# Weak legs, curved back, very tired



## Nigel

Hello everyone, hope you can offer your help.

Our male maltese Hugo has gotten quite sick recently.

Last Friday morning when we woke up we discovered that he wasn't able to walk properly. His legs seemed extremely weak and rather than standing on all for legs he would just stay sitting. When he attempted to walk you could tell that it was very painful for him. He didn't look in a good state at all, you could just tell by his eyes that he was in pain. Also his back looked more curved/arched.

We took him to the emergency vet who checked him out, checked his blood and did x-rays on him. She said everything was fine and there's nothing wrong with his legs and the blood was OK too. She gave him something for the pain when he was there and also prescribed some pain medication for us to give him with his food everyday.

He looks to be more stable and pain free now but he's certainly not better. He is stumbling around when he walks, looks very weak and doing a lot of sleeping. His mood seems OK though. He's barking at people he hears outside, sniffing around the kitchen floor for food...all that usual stuff. His apetite is OK.

The vet says to bring him back in on Monday and if he still isn't good they're going to do an MRI scan. I don't know. It's very worrying because we have no idea what is wrong with him.

Does anyone have any idea?

thank you


----------



## jmm

I would not wait. I would get him rechecked now. I would be sure the vet does a thorough neurological exam.


----------



## edelweiss

It sounds like there is a history here as I read your previous posts. I would take him to a specialist ASAP. What part of the country do you live in? Has he had any parasites or other bites? How old is he?


----------



## Bibu

I would rush with him to a neurologist. The stumbling, arched back and tired legs sound like a neurological problem. He can run the risk of numbness in his legs or any other serioud issues. I would definitely not wait to see a neurologist and possibly get an MRI. Did the doctor mention the possibility of Syringomyelia/Chiari? I'm by no means and expert but its just something that popped into my head given some of his symptoms.


----------



## pammy4501

Where do you live? I can provide you with a list of board certified vet neurologists in your area. I have a GME dog, and this sound scary familiar to me. Please get him some help ASAP.


----------



## edelweiss

:goodpost::goodpost:[
QUOTE=pammy4501;1920672]Where do you live? I can provide you with a list of board certified vet neurologists in your area. I have a GME dog, and this sound scary familiar to me. Please get him some help ASAP.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phyli

Nigel, I hope you have been able to see a neurologist. My dog, Fonzie had the same symptoms last August. Turned out he had disc issues in his neck. He didn't respond to strict crate rest and medication, so vet did surgery to remove the disc material. Fonz was much better after a month to 6 weeks of PT and a gradual increase of activity. If surgery is necessary, it's better to have it done as soon as possible. So please get your pup seen quickly. You are in my thoughts and prayers, Phyllis


----------



## Bibu

Any updates on your pup? Please keep us updated. I'm curious to know what the vet says/suggests. Hugs to you and Hugo! I hope they can find what he has and heal him quickly!


----------



## Nigel

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Hugo's condition has improved quite vastly these past couple of days. He seems to be walking normally, sitting normally..etc. The only thing is when we pick him up to hold in our arms, he flinches and looks a bit uncomfortable. He seems to be hurting somewhere. 

We spoke to the vet, we still want to do the MRI so that we can find out what's wrong with him once and for all. We don't have insurance and are worried about costs, but we're going to have to figure something out. I'm worried about his problem being neurological but at the same time convinced that that's the only thing it could be. :mellow: If his problem is neurological, what is the outcome? what is treatment? It's just very scary. I don't know much about the different types of neurological issues, but they all sound/look pretty serious. 

BTW, he is 7 years old.


----------



## Cosy

THere is no way to know the outcome without a neurological evaluation and probably that MRI. Maybe the specialist will let you do a payment plan. I wouldn't wait, even if he is a little better. He's still having pain.
Let us know!


----------



## pumpkinandme

The same thing is happening to my maltese, Maddie! She has never shown any sort of pain or back problems previously, but we came home yesterday after being out for a few hours to find that she couldn't stand up or walk. She would try, but her hind legs would just give out. She was panting heavily and seemed like she was in pain. It scared me half to death! We took her to our vet immediately. After examining her, he told us he suspected she had a ruptured disc, and sent us on to a specialist. 

The specialist is keeping her for observation and checking her to see if she will respond/improve with medicine on her own. She has not lost all use of her hind legs, but is showing significant "weakness". This morning he said that she has shown some improvement since last night and is not appearing to be in great pain. So, he is going to observe her for another 24 hours and see how she is. Surgery is still not out of the question, and we will definitely go with that option if we have to. I just don't want to put her through that if it is unnecessary.
I hope your little one gets better! It sure is scary, and I completely understand, since I'm going through the same thing, too.


----------



## edelweiss

pumpkinandme said:


> The same thing is happening to my maltese, Maddie! She has never shown any sort of pain or back problems previously, but we came home yesterday after being out for a few hours to find that she couldn't stand up or walk. She would try, but her hind legs would just give out. She was panting heavily and seemed like she was in pain. It scared me half to death! We took her to our vet immediately. After examining her, he told us he suspected she had a ruptured disc, and sent us on to a specialist.
> 
> The specialist is keeping her for observation and checking her to see if she will respond/improve with medicine on her own. She has not lost all use of her hind legs, but is showing significant "weakness". This morning he said that she has shown some improvement since last night and is not appearing to be in great pain. So, he is going to observe her for another 24 hours and see how she is. Surgery is still not out of the question, and we will definitely go with that option if we have to. I just don't want to put her through that if it is unnecessary.
> I hope your little one gets better! It sure is scary, and I completely understand, since I'm going through the same thing, too.


Did the specialist do an MRI so he is certain? I am sorry for your baby & will follow her story w/interest! 
We have had some issues w/back legs for sometime so understand how you feel at the least.
Did they check for tick-borne disease? How old is she & how long a history here? Hugs.


----------



## pumpkinandme

He is pretty sure, but he has not done the specific tests yet. He said they would do some sort of test where they use dye (I'm not certain what he called it....the whole day was blur), or a CT, or MRI (any or all of these could be needed if they can't get a clear picture of where it is). They did an initial physical exam, and did a lot of blood work to rule out other things. I think he said he would need to put her under general anesthesia for the dye test or CT, so he didn't want to subject her to it unless it was necessary. Especially since she is improving on her own. 

The surgeon was wonderful and sat with us and talked to us for quite a while, but it was sooooo much information, and I was scared to death! I was encouraged that he didn't just rush into surgery when she might have a really good chance at being treated medically (with meds). That being said, if she suddenly starts to decline, he will take action. The clinic is staffed and open 24 hours a day, so someone is with her all the time.

I have to do some research to make sure I'm understanding all that he is talking about. It's a lot to take in, not to mention the cost (we don't have pet insurance), but we are prepared to do whatever we need to do. 

Keep me posted on how your little one is doing and what the doctors are saying. Hang in there. I hope both our babies are better REALLY soon!


----------



## pumpkinandme

Oh, and I forgot to answer your questions (sorry, I started rambling!). Maddie is 4 years old, and has had no history at all of any type of back/leg or other issues. Which is why yesterday was so shocking.


----------



## edelweiss

Nigel said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> Hugo's condition has improved quite vastly these past couple of days. He seems to be walking normally, sitting normally..etc. The only thing is when we pick him up to hold in our arms, he flinches and looks a bit uncomfortable. He seems to be hurting somewhere.
> 
> We spoke to the vet, we still want to do the MRI so that we can find out what's wrong with him once and for all. We don't have insurance and are worried about costs, but we're going to have to figure something out. I'm worried about his problem being neurological but at the same time convinced that that's the only thing it could be. :mellow: If his problem is neurological, what is the outcome? what is treatment? It's just very scary. I don't know much about the different types of neurological issues, but they all sound/look pretty serious.
> 
> BTW, he is 7 years old.



Nigel, is the MRI on Mon? (tomorrow) Please know you will be in my prayers. How is he today?


----------



## toh246

I can't speak to the issue of serious loss of back leg function, but mild stiffness and foot bend response is a sign of neurologic aging, if you have an older dog. Loss of bowel continence or leaking of urine definitely requires further care, but if these are not issues, it may be recommended that you supplement feeding with EFA's. And in most cases this is not a painful situation for the dog. And please, to everyone, stop feeding commercial dog food. It's poison. Even the best of the best. Cooking requires little effort, especially for small dogs. Simple guidelines: 1/3 protein, (beef, chicken, fish,) 1/3 carbohydrate, (barley, millet, oats, rice, etc.) and 1/3 fruits and vegetables. For a vegetarian option, lentils and brown rice in place of the protein. No corn, soy, or wheat. No garlic, onions, raisins, or anything else on the forbidden list. I have one rescue with no teeth, and a stick blender makes an easy gruel, once everything is cooked and mixed together. Do your homework. Our vet was very impressed by the health of our 14 year olds. Not everything is a death sentence. Be proactive and manage care to the best of your ability. And to those who are worrieds about the bills? Take responsibility and do what you have to. I'd mortgage my home, if needed.


----------



## edelweiss

Any news on what happened here? Sorry I have been out of the loop!
How is this baby, and did they do the MRI? :wub:


----------



## Labuchanan

*Valley Fever?*

Do you live in an area where valley fever's an issue? My dog was having similar symptoms, and did much better after valley fever herbal protocol.


----------



## Sylie

I wish I could be of more help and comfort, but as others have said, my first thought on reading your post was "neurological problem". If it came on quite suddenly that is more reason to think it is a neurological issue. I hope you can resolve it, and I am sending well wishes for a happy outcome...for your baby and Pumpkin too.


----------



## almitra

Just saw this thread, OP. Hope your baby is ok and you know soon what the issue is. There's no use in worrying about what something may cost until you know for certain what you're looking at. Even a vet couldn't tell you that til after a diagnosis is made. I am so sorry you all are going thru this, but let us know what further testing indicates & we will most assuredly keep your baby in our thoughts. ((hugs))


----------



## kathym

toh246 said:


> I can't speak to the issue of serious loss of back leg function, but mild stiffness and foot bend response is a sign of neurologic aging, if you have an older dog. Loss of bowel continence or leaking of urine definitely requires further care, but if these are not issues, it may be recommended that you supplement feeding with EFA's. And in most cases this is not a painful situation for the dog. And please, to everyone, stop feeding commercial dog food. It's poison. Even the best of the best. Cooking requires little effort, especially for small dogs. Simple guidelines: 1/3 protein, (beef, chicken, fish,) 1/3 carbohydrate, (barley, millet, oats, rice, etc.) and 1/3 fruits and vegetables. For a vegetarian option, lentils and brown rice in place of the protein. No corn, soy, or wheat. No garlic, onions, raisins, or anything else on the forbidden list. I have one rescue with no teeth, and a stick blender makes an easy gruel, once everything is cooked and mixed together. Do your homework. Our vet was very impressed by the health of our 14 year olds. Not everything is a death sentence. Be proactive and manage care to the best of your ability. And to those who are worrieds about the bills? Take responsibility and do what you have to. I'd mortgage my home, if needed.


 
:thumbsup: well said


----------



## kodie

As the owner of a dog with neuro issues I highly recommend going to a university for a CT scan or MRI... you can save yourself a ton of money and actually from my experience you get better answers. I also have a 24hr hospital near me that offered to do the MRI for me because they have a full neuro department... but they still werent as knowledgable as the university i went to and they wanted to charge me around $5,000... I dunno where your located but if you give us a location we could help locate a good university near you... 
Best of luck... keep us updated! 

fyi... My little boy has a chiari-like malformation and there are a bunch of other big terms to describe what they found in his MRI... i wont overwhelm you with all of those. When or if the docs give you specific terms of what they think might be wrong... dont heisatate to share them here... a lot of members could be helpful to explain what it all means.


----------



## almitra

Just wanted to send {{{hugs}}} to the OP this morning and let her know we're thinking about her and her sweet fluff.


----------

